# SVS SB13 Plus vs JL Audio Fathom



## anobium (Aug 13, 2011)

Has anyone compared the SVS SB13 Plus and any of the JL Audio Fathom subwoofers. They appear to use similar technology?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The SVS has a new plate amp that is proprietary to Them. The Sledge amp is a step up from the BASH amp which appears to be used in the JL (Class D amp). I haven't compared them, but, being familiar with SVS, I can promise you will be happy with the SVSound. As always, you much use your own judgement. There seems to be quite a price differential between the two, that might be a consideration. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## anobium (Aug 13, 2011)

I am still curious, has anyone heard both subwoofers?


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Havent heard any of them, but on my Norwegian forum some say that 2x SB-12 outmatch one SB-13.

If you look at the outdoor measurements in the sub tests section on this forum you will see from the user Ilkka that he measured the JL fathom 113 all the way down to 12,5hz with 93db or something, that is incredibly good, and the only ones outperforming it is gigantic DIY subs with 18" drivers etc.

So compairing to the SVS sb-13 i think the JL fathom is better when it comes to output and low freq. Then again 2x SB-13 would probably be a more fair match  considering the price aswell


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

$1200 for the SVS vs $2850 for the JLAudio would be a no brainer for me!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't heard either but a guy i work with swears by JL (they also sell them at the shop he used to work) if it were me i'd go for the SVS.:T


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

JL is great no doubt about it, but at well over 2X the price all I can say is WOW! Where's the gold in that sub? JL sure is proud of their subs. While not as pretty my DTS-10 will walk all over a Gotham.


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

If you read the tests on this forum by ilkka you can see the JL fathom performing incredibly good for a sealed sub, with almoust 94db at 12,5hz. Thats pretty insane, and its with lack of distortion and noise aswell. Wouldnt say the price is that incredibly high compared to other insanely priced subs 

Its relatively small aswell  But then again considering you get 2x SB13 for the same price, I think I would go for 2x SB-13. In norway you can get 4x SB-13 for the price of one JL fathom  Thats a no brainer


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I have heard both but not at the same time. Sound quality wise I would not be able to tell the difference, they both sound excellent to me.

The JL is a more capable sub, larger, more powerful, more features. It has the edge in both bass extension AND output. If you can afford it, it's a highly satisfying product for its size (maybe not its money). It reeks high quality. The SB13 would come in a close second though, it's very good

If SVS ever releases their SB16-Ultra, I expect it will be able to walk over the JL for the same money

The SB13 is a great sub and I am happy with mine. I think there is a case to be made for buying 2x SB13 over one JL because the benefits of running two subs compared to one is not emphasized enough. Dual subs is the way to go if you want the highest quality sound in any room where there are more than one seating positions.


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats true, dual or more subs is great, flattens out the freq curve better aswell, and gives you greater headroom. Im looking into the SVS sb-13 or the HSU ULS-15 but cant decide 

Two JL would be sick


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

The Hsu will have more bass extension because it has equalization to boost the bass below 20Hz. The SVS has a natural rolloff in the low end which works better in small rooms.

I would say go for the one that is more convenient to buy and get serviced if something goes wrong.


----------



## nikos77 (Mar 13, 2010)

Get a second JL Audio F113 for the obvious advantages or have a mix of either the SB-13 Ultra/PB-13 Ultra and the currently owned JL.

Do you think if I run the second option an outboard auto sub eq would benefit me more, because after adding a sub and eq the cost will be the same.

Thanks


----------



## ChopShop1 (Oct 8, 2010)

warpdrive said:


> I have heard both but not at the same time. Sound quality wise I would not be able to tell the difference, they both sound excellent to me.
> 
> The JL is a more capable sub, larger, more powerful, more features. It has the edge in both bass extension AND output. If you can afford it, it's a highly satisfying product for its size (maybe not its money). It reeks high quality. The SB13 would come in a close second though, it's very good
> 
> ...


Same here. I have heard both, but in different rooms and at different times. The JL are great, but in my opinion, the performance difference is single digit % and the wouldn't come close to warranting the JL over the SVS if it were my pocket.


----------



## msmith (Mar 18, 2013)

drdoan said:


> The SVS has a new plate amp that is proprietary to Them. The Sledge amp is a step up from the BASH amp which appears to be used in the JL (Class D amp).


The amplifiers in the JL Audio subwoofers are Class D, but they are not BASH designs. They were designed in-house.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
VP-Marketing
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Knowing the quality of your products, I know your amp will out perform BASH amps. Thanks for the heads up. D


----------

